

Valuations - clarkm
http://blog.samaltman.com/valuations-1

======
dang
Flagged by users because it was a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7922183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7922183).
Thanks!

~~~
clarkm
Thanks Dan! Sorry about that -- I just pasted the link from my email, so I
didn't realize it was a dupe.

